# 1968 GTO Project!



## JESchulte (Apr 20, 2012)

Rough drafting a project log. At school, computers won't allow half of the things to happen due to blocks and etc. :\ Will heavily edit later on.

I purchased this 1968 Pontiac GTO on February 19, 2013 for $6,500.00. Vin number 242378P161002 (insert hyperlink later). This car is entirely original and numbers correct, excluding the transmission, sadly. Regardless, very excited about this restoration.

Since I have not done anything to the vehicle yet, I'm just going to write down what I intend to do, for now. 

The gentleman I purchased this car from inquired about the information available through PHS, so if I decide to do a thorough restoration to make it pure factory, I can.

I'm going to pull the engine, and restore it to 100% factory. Then, set that engine on a stand and leave it sit until the day I want to sell the GTO. I have a 68 LeMans for a parts car, it had a 400 in it that I pulled and turned into a 468. (insert pictures) I'm going to put the 468 in it and drive that.

The car came with a Turbo Hydra-Matic 400, I think. (verify) The car does not have the original transmission, but it has another time correct transmission that came with it. I'm going to rebuild that as well, and much like the engine, set it aside, and place a TREMEC TKO600 5 speed manual in it. (insert pictures)

That's it for immediate, big, plans. I've got to redo the brakes, going to place disks up front for driving purposes. I'm just going to get it driving for now.

After that, its up in the air. Not sure what I want to do with it, to be honest. Regardless, I'm going to do something with it. I'm just waiting on space.

A little about me.

My name is Justin, I'm 22, living in Cape Coral, Florida. I go to a local post secondary school for automotive mechanics. I'm rather inexperienced in the field. I got my LeMans in April 2012 as a project car for school. Spent about a year working on misc stuff for it, eventually stumbled upon this GTO listed on Craigslist. Decided to stop working on the GTO clone, and go all out on the real deal.

I don't have garage space to work on my car at home. Cape Coral is notorious for its absurd code enforcement, so working on it outside is out of the question. Only 22, ain't made of money and I don't have connections for a cheap garage to do this in. So I'm biding my time, trying to find a place to do this work at. My school allows us to bring in our cars and work on getting the car to drive, but I can't do any kind of body work, unfortunately.

Waiting. Waiting. Waiting. Waiting. Do some stuff. Wait. I'm doin muscle car stuff correctly, right?


----------



## JESchulte (Apr 20, 2012)

How I Bought It.

Can't upload pictures at school, sadly. To be editted.


----------



## JESchulte (Apr 20, 2012)

Also reserved for pictures.


----------

